# What new feature do you want in a ROM?



## JBirdVegas (Jun 11, 2011)

This may be too broad but what would you (the users) like to see new in a ROM?

Of coarse we all want speed and battery life but I'm talking about features. I make no promises that you idea will come to light but I wanted to get some feedback / ideas.

Devs: I'm always happy to discuss ideas about implementation of new features.

Idea providers: please don't turn this into I want feature x from ROM y in ROM z (that isn't productive)


----------



## Jubakuba (Sep 8, 2011)

Just submitted this to AOKP as well...but here:

It'd be nice to see Power+Volume Home+Volume And such to perform certain actions.
One that I actually learned to love on MIUI was Home+Volume+ which turned the brightness all the way up for 5 minutes, I believe...or until you turned off your screen.
Awesome for sunny days.

It'd be great if this was customizable...with a drop down menu to choose from.
Ideas:
Brightness Full
Brightness Auto
Brightness (Set Value)
Toggle Wifi
Toggle LTE
Toggle CDMA
Reboot (I don't know why...but I always like having this option)
Toggle Nav Bar
Toggle Status Bar

Also custom Notification LED would be fantastic.
I.E.
SMS Green
Calls Red
Chesspresso Yellow
Facebook Blue
Etc.


----------



## Joesyr (Feb 7, 2012)

I've been tinkering with navbar replacement programs but I find them all to be intrusive in their own right/not terribly easy to use compared to just keeping the navbar itself.

I think it would be ideal to retain the current navbar but be able to swipe it up from the bottom and down out of sight, a mirror of the pulldown notifications. Would love to see that in a rom.


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

Any way of actually making the nav bar slightly smaller? Not much, we might get like 1/352542524528 of an inch out of it, but at least that


----------



## BrentBlend (Jun 11, 2011)

> Any way of actually making the nav bar slightly smaller? Not much, we might get like 1/352542524528 of an inch out of it, but at least that


like this?
http://rootzwiki.com/index.php?/topic/18971-[MOD]-Another-NavBar-Mod---Half-Pint-Bar-(AOKP-b25)(Black-Ex-R5-b25)(NateModZ_red_Cna-1.4-&-AOKP-B25)


----------



## UnfedBear67 (Jul 31, 2011)

Ability to switch back and forth between tablet mode. Tablet mode looks 10 times better when using HDMI out to a TV.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Gunthermic (Nov 3, 2011)

Ability to make Status bar invisable when on Lock Screen
Add sms/mms/email/gmail count to status bar. The number of unread is beign passed, becuase it shows up in the Notifications.. why not caputre that and allow us to show the number in Status bar..


----------



## Ampersandthemonkee (Dec 13, 2011)

I want a way to automate my radios. radio buttons with these choices: 1) Data off at screen off 2) 4g only on demand (aka app requests internet access) 3) Data Ping servers to sync (then you can set the ping interval)

Then add a data toggle widget which overrides these settings and your're gold.

1 last thing build in an updater tool, with a toggle set to auto update for the very brave. maybe even a toggle to auto update test builds for the the extremely brave.


----------



## Ampersandthemonkee (Dec 13, 2011)

also, add weather, custom messages, to lockscreen


----------



## UnfedBear67 (Jul 31, 2011)

Ampersandthemonkee said:


> I want a way to automate my radios. radio buttons with these choices: 1) Data off at screen off 2) 4g only on demand (aka app requests internet access) 3) Data Ping servers to sync (then you can set the ping interval)
> 
> Then add a data toggle widget which overrides these settings and your're gold.


I believe that AOKP has something similar to what your looking for, but it is still in the experimental stage.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## BlackDobe (Sep 2, 2011)

The ability to delete e-mail (or messages) from the notification bar. Swiping to dismiss is great but I still need to go into the mailbox to delete the actual message. It would be nice to be able to delete it right away.


----------



## DHO (Nov 6, 2011)

I would like a mod that allows one to use the camera from the lock screen, even when using a pattern/numeric lockscreen. Similiar to the emergency dial button that launches a limited access dialer. I would love a camera button that launches a limited access camera.

Due to HIPPA, I have to have a locked lock screen, but I have missed too many photo ops even multiple shortcuts icons for the camera on the desktops.
As far as _I Know _this would be a truely unique mod


----------



## SpectrumView (Feb 14, 2012)

I would like the ability to set a profile from the notification bar from the toggles. If I wanted a car profile that turned WiFi off, Bluetooth on, sync off etc... Of course I would want to choose from multiple profiles.

The second thing would be volume control for the key click sounds.


----------



## GRZLA (Aug 13, 2011)

I would like to be able to toggle Tablet UI while keeping the market.


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

BlackDobe said:


> The ability to delete e-mail (or messages) from the notification bar. Swiping to dismiss is great but I still need to go into the mailbox to delete the actual message. It would be nice to be able to delete it right away.


+1,000,000 to that


----------



## SpinningHook (Jun 15, 2011)

Action missles.​


----------



## jayxpx (Jan 4, 2012)

BlackDobe said:


> The ability to delete e-mail (or messages) from the notification bar. Swiping to dismiss is great but I still need to go into the mailbox to delete the actual message. It would be nice to be able to delete it right away.


+1 Love this idea!


----------



## creaky24 (Jan 13, 2012)

ddt said:


> I would like the ability to set a profile from the notification bar from the toggles. If I wanted a car profile that turned WiFi off, Bluetooth on, sync off etc... Of course I would want to choose from multiple profiles.


I like this idea!

Others:

- Ability to change colors of battery, wifi, and signal-strength icons with hex.

- Ability to control degree of transparency on notification bar and nav bar.

- Ability to remove "shading" from notification icons in notification bar (so they appear at full brightness).

- Ability to set custom ring tones, vibration patterns, and LED colors for messages, emails, missed calls, voicemails, etc. with "quiet hours" that would disable notifications at particular times. (Yeah, I know Lightflow does this but it would be great to have it built in - LF flakes on me sometimes.)

- Ability to remove nav bar and/or notification bar in either/or homescreen and lockscreen (I know you're working on this!)

- Option for location-aware weather in lockscreen and notification bar.

And....

Update alerts!! Maybe not an auto updater as was mentioned previously, but an option to download with the MD5 sum included in the notification.

Thanks for all your hard work, JBV. Liquid rocks!!!


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

BlackDobe said:


> The ability to delete e-mail (or messages) from the notification bar. Swiping to dismiss is great but I still need to go into the mailbox to delete the actual message. It would be nice to be able to delete it right away.


Given my OCD I would LOVE that feature! Even if there was like a little trash can on the far right of the notification that would delete the message that would be great! Same goes for SMS to where if you swipe it away it marks it as read instead of deleting!


----------



## RMarkwald (Oct 19, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> Given my OCD I would LOVE that feature! Even if there was like a little trash can on the far right of the notification that would delete the message that would be great! Same goes for SMS to where if you swipe it away it marks it as read instead of deleting!


This I like.


----------



## zeuswsu (Jun 23, 2011)

A way to close all your recent apps from the recent app menu instead of having to swipe them away one by one....

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## thisismalhotra (Sep 14, 2011)

BlackDobe said:


> The ability to delete e-mail (or messages) from the notification bar. Swiping to dismiss is great but I still need to go into the mailbox to delete the actual message. It would be nice to be able to delete it right away.


THIS PLEASE THIS !!!!


----------



## lxetuo (Oct 11, 2011)

BlackDobe said:


> The ability to delete e-mail (or messages) from the notification bar. Swiping to dismiss is great but I still need to go into the mailbox to delete the actual message. It would be nice to be able to delete it right away.


Agreed, this would be great.


----------



## SpectrumView (Feb 14, 2012)

zeuswsu said:


> A way to close all your recent apps from the recent app menu instead of having to swipe them away one by one....
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


This would be a welcome feature !


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

ddt said:


> This would be a welcome feature !


They have something like that...it's called advanced task killer (don't use it)


----------



## zeuswsu (Jun 23, 2011)

WhataSpaz said:


> They have something like that...it's called advanced task killer (don't use it)


I mean like a button that swipes away all the cards for me...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## dtraini7 (Sep 14, 2011)

I think it could be cool to add an option in the ROM Settings to change the color of the status bar and the navigation bar! That would also have to come with the option of changing the wifi/signal/battery color as well! I think that would be neat!


----------



## micro23 (Sep 1, 2011)

First two are not my ideas but really great ideas in this thread.

A way to close all your recent apps from the recent app menu instead of having to swipe them away one by one....

The ability to delete e-mail (or messages) from the notification bar. Swiping to dismiss is great but I still need to go into the mailbox to delete the actual message. It would be nice to be able to delete it right away. 

Turning on the flashlight when your screen is off by holding the volume up and power button (opposite of screenshot)

The ability to end a phone call, go back to the home screen, and turn off the screen all from the end call button. 

Time of day options. At x time of day turn of or off certain features. 

The ability to have NO lock screen at all. I don't need/want a lock screen. 

When the phone goes to sleep on it's own without me pushing the power button I should be able to tap on the screen to wake it up. I hate having to pickup the phone every time it goes to sleep just to hit the power or volume rocker to wake it. I would love the ability for 5-10 seconds after screen goes to sleep on timeout to be able to tap the screen to wake it back up. 

Date on status bar

The ability to choose modes, performance, battery saver or light use. Performance would be running at max, battery saver would have things turn off when screen is off and be super conservative on all settings including voltage etc... and light use would be turn everything down as low as possible without turning it off.

Changelogs in the about screen

The ability to submit a bug report easy from the about screen

Thats all I can think of right now off the top of my head.


----------



## idkwhothatis123 (Aug 4, 2011)

Gunthermic said:


> Ability to make Status bar invisable when on Lock Screen
> Add sms/mms/email/gmail count to status bar. The number of unread is beign passed, becuase it shows up in the Notifications.. why not caputre that and allow us to show the number in Status bar..


Awwwwww snap. Gunther is in the house. Dev community just got that much better. Any plans for themes man? You did awesome work on the tbolt.

Fyi to anyone who wants to help theme/dev, this man is a Huge resource. He has helped me and the thunderbolt community tremendously before.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## idkwhothatis123 (Aug 4, 2011)

Implementation of theme Chooser 

Trolololo

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## lthelwpn (Jul 15, 2011)

idkwhothatis123 said:


> Implementation of theme Chooser
> 
> Trolololo
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


+100000

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## frankydroid (Jun 17, 2011)

Implement musicfx throughout the system instead of just music. I know dsp does but I can't get it to sound the same as musicfx, plus it's part of aosp already. Why not make it more useful?

Also, the ability to run cm9 music app alongside google music app. Instead of having to remove one

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## frankydroid (Jun 17, 2011)

Early implementation of Ubuntu for Android









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## dug-e-fresh (Nov 10, 2011)

How about the ability to adjust the height of the NAV bar independently? I like using low dpi values to get more things on screen, however I find that the NAV buttons get almost too small for my fat thumb to properly select... also, a bar between the NAV bar and the keyboard would be nice (like a deadzone)... again, my fat thumbs sometimes hits HOME instead of SPACE, lol


----------



## tyloud78 (Jul 3, 2011)

Call recorder









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## frankydroid (Jun 17, 2011)

No more app drawer, just a folder on the home screen with all the apps

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## JBirdVegas (Jun 11, 2011)

Lots of great ideas for the devs to work on keep the ideas coming!


----------



## sparks639 (Jul 30, 2011)

dug-e-fresh said:


> How about the ability to adjust the height of the NAV bar independently? I like using low dpi values to get more things on screen, however I find that the NAV buttons get almost too small for my fat thumb to properly select... also, a bar between the NAV bar and the keyboard would be nice (like a deadzone)... again, my fat thumbs sometimes hits HOME instead of SPACE, lol


+ 1

Also + 1 to color / opacity of status bar and nav bar backgrounds

Thanks for all the work you devs do for our phones!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## frankydroid (Jun 17, 2011)

frankydroid said:


> No more app drawer, just a folder on the home screen with all the apps
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Similar to this, except you can paginate horizontally or vertically. the icons should be bigger (those custom icons are small, ignore those) I just don't see the use of leaving the home screen anymore with the addition of folders. It's very inefficient IMO.









My parents like MIUI over cm7, one reason is simply because the home screen and app drawer doesn't confuse then. You don't go to a whole new screen in windows or osx or Linux. Why do you need to enter a whole new environment instead of just a quickly accessed area.

The app folder could be larger and shaded differently. Possibly a SLIGHTLY different style, maybe different outline

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## frankydroid (Jun 17, 2011)

frankydroid said:


> Similar to this, except you can paginate horizontally or vertically. the icons should be bigger (those custom icons are small, ignore those) I just don't see the use of leaving the home screen anymore with the addition of folders. It's very inefficient IMO.
> 
> View attachment 18747
> 
> ...


Home screen without folder open. Much cleaner!









Wouldn't add another attachment
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## sdny8 (Jun 23, 2011)

I would like a 3 way 4g toggle. 3g only - 3g and 4g - 4g only. I have spotty 4g in upstate NY and it would be great to force the phone to work in 4g. As 1 bar of 4g is better than full bars of 3g

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## MR H3LLMAN (Oct 20, 2011)

Optional toggles/notifications pages in the pulldown status bar like we had on MIUI.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## clarkkkent434 (Aug 30, 2011)

Led color notification for different notification. Also give led light up for when GNex is changing and charged.

Disco led notification. Watch this video of led disco app to see what it would look like. 





Bottom toggles and notification as a option.

Sent from my Droid Nexus.


----------



## hippocat (Dec 19, 2011)

micro23 said:


> The ability to have NO lock screen at all. I don't need/want a lock screen.


ICS has this already. settings -> security -> screen lock -> none


----------



## mjforte (Jun 20, 2011)

frankydroid said:


> Home screen without folder open. Much cleaner!
> 
> View attachment 18749
> 
> ...


I really like that wallpaper. Mind sharing?


----------



## Ampersandthemonkee (Dec 13, 2011)

Ok, I think I have one. Long press on settings items to create a shortcut to that setting.


----------



## frankydroid (Jun 17, 2011)

mjforte said:


> I really like that wallpaper. Mind sharing?


Its from the graphic designer Wjd. He's a known and accomplished designer. It comes in his app here:

https://market.android.com/details?id=com.wjdzone.wjd


----------



## jasonwomack (Jul 11, 2011)

Bottom Toggle on the pull down - With the size of the screen on the GNex, having the toggles at the bottom of the pull down would make them much easier to access.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## nuclearemp (Sep 12, 2011)

I would love a toggle that would switch between phone and tablet UI


----------



## cantcurecancer (Jul 30, 2011)

I want to have a lock screen and a separate screen for password/pin/pattern, like the older versions of Android had. I don't want to choose between slide unlock and no security. Plus, pattern/pin/face unlock push the album art of playing music up too far. Just have it always show the slide lock screen, then after a specified amount of time, when you go to slide to unlock, you'll have to put in your pattern/pin/face.


----------



## wellsey1126 (Dec 10, 2011)

Anytime you drop the notification bar you get a live wallpaper something like the fox from had was pretty cool

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## mvp123 (Jul 14, 2011)

Extended volume pop up when pressing the volume rocker (include volume profiles, multiple volume sliders, etc)

Simplified all in one launcher, Miui style launcher with recent apps going horizontally across the top or a recent apps widget (can be chosen to scroll horizontally or vertically)

Without pulling down the notification bar

-Tap notification bar opens last notification

-Swipe notification bar removes last notification

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## micro23 (Sep 1, 2011)

hippocat said:


> ICS has this already. settings -> security -> screen lock -> none


I'm an idiot. Thanks buddy.


----------



## terryrook (Jun 10, 2011)

I would love to see a native file manager....if its already been said, sorry, but i miss it.


----------



## nocoast (Oct 17, 2011)

clarkkkent434 said:


> Led color notification for different notification. Also give led light up for when GNex is changing and charged.
> 
> Disco led notification. Watch this video of led disco app to see what it would look like.
> 
> ...


Not trying to get your hopes up but im taking a crack at making my spin on disco LED for a future liquid update...Kinda a superfluous feature but most aesthetic features tend to be...I like rainbows, what more can i say?


----------



## Art Vandelay (Jan 4, 2012)

Ability to cancel downloads within the drop down bar.

Having to go in to the downloads app and manually deleting the file is a pain when you accidentally d/l the same file twice or the d/l stops or is taking to long.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------

